# Eagle-20



## Wetdog (Jan 2, 2012)

I would like to hear from anyone who has used it and results.

I really don't need other cures/suggestions. I have a sulfur burner, but the tent is in use ATM.

For whatever reason, some PM popped up on some clones that are still in party cups or 1 gal containers and it would be a PIA to get them into the tent for a burn.

I was thinking of getting 1oz of the stuff, because 1qt of solution would be way more than enough to treat 8 clones.

So, if anyone has experience with this particular product?

Thanks.

Wet


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 2, 2012)

Ive heard great things on that product...Im sure your gonna get some more That has used ..personally I havent  but have some at the ready..The burner I did  JUST THAT:doh:


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 2, 2012)

Eagle 20 is the end all for pm. I would only use it in veg stage, and maybe a week into 12/12
I use about 1/3rd oz per gal plus 240 ml of Saturator as a "sticker". 
Never failed.


----------



## Wetdog (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks guys!  +rep for both of you!!!

Just ordered 1oz off the bay.

Wet


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 5, 2012)

I give NC full credit, he turned me on to Eagle 20.


----------



## robz (Jan 22, 2012)

4u I used Eagle 20 over a month ago on Gooey before She went into the flower room for pollination. She hasn't shown any of sign of PM now 3 weeks in. I think between the sulphur burn & Eagle 20 it's kicked the PMs ***!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 22, 2012)

Great news *robz*...I have some at the ready...my Gooey is looking very nice..even have 1 clone off her:aok:

take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## Roddy (Jan 22, 2012)

Eagle 20 is the end all for pm. I would only use it in veg stage, and maybe a week into 12/12
*I use about 1/3rd oz per gal plus 240 ml of Saturator as a "sticker". *

This is called an applicator and can be very important in success of ridding yourself of the PM!!

Hal, do you mix the two together or spray the applicator first??


----------

